# Jericho stolen title belt fiasco



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

WTF....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168986729715523585






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169249331821654016


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

Thanks Jericho


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

I don't think it's Jericho's fault but the story is absolutely funny :lol


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I just had to post here out of sheer curiosity as to how the hell he let this happen, When was the last time a Title belt was stolen exactly?


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

AEW has a new mystery champion, only days after crowning their first. Possession is 9/10 of the law.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

Well holy shit that is some bad timing. The first ever champion and he just won the belt and it gets stolen. That's like a $50k belt.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*



patpat said:


> I don't think it's Jericho's fault but the story is absolutely funny :lol


I know it is a joke :lol


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*



Death Rider said:


> I know it is a joke :lol


I mean even if it's real it's not that bad since the conceptor should still have the basic design and can do another one. but STILL wtf :lol 
this is a joke right?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

Alright, that's it.

Whoever stoled the AEW title on here: Fess up :armfold


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

lmfaooo


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

Why is Jericho a top star eating at a lowly steakhouse chain...


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

you know what happens when you steal Chris Jericho's AEW title?


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

from the report it sounds more like luggage mix than it being stolen , I think they will find. if they do find it, he should cut a promo on internet about it and accuse Cody of doing it, no better way of starting their rivalry :lol


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

Fuuuck this is hilarious.. is AEW cursed??


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

They should provide company owned cars for the champions so that the belt can never be left in a vehicle they don't control.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*



ObsoleteMule said:


> Fuuuck this is hilarious.. is AEW cursed??


The curse of Jericho. Drink it in maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

It was Vince McMahon. He is holding it for ransom


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

if Jericho doesn't cut the promo on the whole new roster for stealing his title they are missing a golden fucking storyline! 
place your bet people? who stole the title? 
my money is on Scorpio sky


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

Some pawn shop owner out there is a lucky man.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

Maybe someone mistook it for the 24/7 Title and rolled up Jericho to win it?


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

"Millionaire Club Airport Terminal"

Lol

Someone needs to cut a promo on Jericho on TV calling him out for losing the title.

"YOU PUT A FUCKING STEAK OVER THIS COMPANY'S WORLD TITLE!!!"


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

They'll definitely turn this into an angle, no doubt about that lol.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

Maybe it will turn into a procedural, the case of the missing belt.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

:lmao he was driven in a limousine...to eat at a Longhorn steakhouse..??! I'd say he got what he deserved


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Jericho probably put it down doing vodka shots.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*



patpat said:


> Who stole the title?
> My money is on Scorpio Sky


Because.....?


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*



Stormbringer said:


> Because.....?


Post show comments.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*



Stormbringer said:


> Because.....?


after winning the title Jericho specifically said "HEY scorpio sky you will never get a shot at this title" 
few hours later scorpio said in an interview a shot at the aew world title interest him and he can clearly work something else than tag team.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*



Wridacule said:


> :lmao he was driven in a limousine...to eat at a Longhorn steakhouse..??! I'd say he got what he deserved


Dude don't even eat good food... comon Jericho...


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

This is one of those stories we will hear about in 10 years time. Impressive


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

It's terrible. Jericho must feel awful. It's a gorgeous belt so I'm sure a lot of kleptomaniacs were all up on it. People sometimes..sheesh.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

lmao this reads like a WWE storyline :lmao


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

Adam Page pulling some cowboy shit.
:heston


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*



deadcool said:


> It's terrible. Jericho must feel awful. *It's a gorgeous belt so I'm sure a lot of kleptomaniacs were all up on it.* People sometimes..sheesh.


Wait is this why WWE makes all of their titles look like shit nowadays so they don't have to worry about people stealing them?


----------



## YSL (Feb 22, 2019)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

That thing is so ugly why would anyone steal it loll


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

50k is like a lunch money for the Khans, who cares


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

When you are supposed to live your gimmick, this makes Jericho look like a chump


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*



Chrome said:


> *Wait is this why WWE makes all of their titles look like shit nowadays so they don't have to worry about people stealing them?*


WWE really isn't capable of that level of thorough thought process.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Blissed Phenomenon said:


> I just had to post here out of sheer curiosity as to how the hell he let this happen, When was the last time a Title belt was stolen exactly?


TNA title was stolen in 2012 https://www.24wrestling.com/update-on-the-thieves-that-stole-two-tna-title-belts/


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

Wow.

First time i've ever heard of a title belt going missing. Unbelievable.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

Police are now on the look out for this man


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

It’ll turn up, but huge yikes at Jericho taking a limo to longhorn of all places 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

Next BTE should be glorious.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

I'm not superstitious but what a bad omen haha.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*



V-Trigger said:


> Next BTE should be glorious.


I can already see the Bucks, Cody, etc...find Jéricho and tell him "thank you" with a big smile XD


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

Just out of curiosity, when they make a championship belt like that, do they just make one? Or do they make several, in case a backup is needed?

It's a gorgeous belt.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

Sounds like a storyline


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Jazminator said:


> Just out of curiosity, when they make a championship belt like that, do they just make one? Or do they make several, in case a backup is needed?
> 
> It's a gorgeous belt.


If they went the New Japan route and only did one... they're screwed.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169013359330676738


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*



V-Trigger said:


> If they went the New Japan route and only did one... they're screwed.


I think they did multiple examples but even if it's the only one I won't say they are screwed
there is enough Time to make another, in belt making the designing takes more time and they already have the design. 
but if they have multiple, the next BTE opening with them and the second belt in their apartment would simply be glorious!
edit : they have a second one, fucking start the storyline :lol


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

If I had managed to get my hands on that belt, no one would ever know. 
It would sit in the back of my fridge only to be brought out and worn buck naked when no one else is around


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

I wonder if the WWE will take a jab at this story tonight? 

R-Truth grabs the 24/7 belt from Drakes limo :laugh:


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*



Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> If I had managed to get my hands on that belt, no one would ever know.
> It would sit in the back of my fridge only to be brought out and worn buck naked when no one else is around


The temperature is going down and you want a cold ass belt possibly sliding down the crack of your asscheeks come on my guy


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

Considering wwe would love to bury aew, im surprised Vince hasnt put up a reward for the title just to have the chance to put it in the bin on tv.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

Guys how do you put a tweet ?

Because Cody just tweeted


> I prefer Outback Steakhouse


 XD


----------



## Cas Ras (Sep 8, 2017)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

Yes, the 24/7 title is probably the best thing about WWE (I have to guess as I not regularly watch). But just being a copycat, really AEW??

Anyway, this is not good, but maybe Jericho can at least use this for his arrogance role.


----------



## headstar (May 16, 2012)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*



YSL said:


> That thing is so ugly *why would anyone steal it* loll


Well, assuming it's real gold, Gold is well over $1500 an ounce.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*



rbl85 said:


> Guys how do you put a tweet ?
> 
> Because Cody just tweeted XD


This should make for a humorous back and forth in the build up to their match in Philly on the 3rd TNT episode.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169007783674617860


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

Next thing on RAW Vince McMahon comes out wearing the AEW title.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

More like he got wasted and lost it :lol

GOAT heel work losing the belt.


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

What if I already smuggled it over the Canadian border?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

This explains why hangman didn't want to go grab something to eat with the young bucks

IT ALL ADDS UP


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

Lmfao goddammit, Jericho. This is funny af.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

So many possible jokes to make...

AEW Championship to WWE confirmed.

Have the police questions Vince McMahon?

WAS IT TARP?!

So many possibilities.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*



That didn't take long. :lol


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

They need to turn this into a storyline.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*



Chrome said:


> That didn't take long. :lol


omfg this is amazing :lol


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*



EMGESP said:


> They need to turn this into a storyline.


They already are. These guys are great.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

who are the top investigators hired by Jericho? :lol


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*



patpat said:


> who are the top investigators hired by Jericho? :lol


Soon he will form the _*Detectives of Jericho*_ and they will go out through the land and track down these nefarious bandits.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

That was gold from jericho this is hilarious.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*



Tilon said:


> Soon he will form the _*Detectives of Jericho*_ and they will go out through the land and track down these nefarious bandits.


they are actually going to use it as a storyline I knew it man
Jericho launching a world wide investigation :lol


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

This is a gold storyline for the weekly show.The only thing is they cant have that amazing new belt off tv for to long.Its a new company and should show that betty


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*



patpat said:


> they are actually going to use it as a storyline I knew it man
> Jericho launching a world wide investigation :lol


If necessary he can board the _Ship of Jericho_ and apprehend them himself.

Playing it up as if he has this empire would actually be fucking hilarious.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*



Tilon said:


> If necessary he can board the _Ship of Jericho_ and apprehend them himself.
> 
> Playing it up as if he has this empire would actually be fucking hilarious.


man all their social media, br live are into the joke too, thats why I think their shit work. they are not too "corporate" 
Jericho can literally turned anything into gold :lol


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*



grecefar said:


> That was gold from jericho this is hilarious.


The Bubbly XD

You can see that he's having so much fun


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*



patpat said:


> man all their social media, br live are into the joke too, thats why I think their shit work. they are not too "corporate"
> Jericho can literally turned anything into gold :lol


It's amazing what you can do when you harness the power of people instead of enslaving them into an artificial Corporate blob where your energy is spent trying to adhere rather than just expressing yourself.

That alone is enough for me to love this company. Screw all the WWE comparisons, as long as that is how they deliver their product, it will never achieve its full HUMAN potential. It's that simple.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168997897297420288


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

They should put "the bubbly" on the belt and not "AEW" XD


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

The Legend of Jericho continues :heston



Surprised by the lack of 'CM Punk did it'.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

I hope they turn this into a storyline that culminates on the first AEW show in October.

But seriously how is the limo driver not the number one suspect?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Ratedr4life said:


> I hope they turn this into a storyline that culminates on the first AEW show in October.
> 
> But seriously how is the limo driver not the number one suspect?


It was the bubbly !

Oh fuck the video is just pure gold XD

-Jericho wearing a scarf in the hot tub
-Jericho pouring himself a glassof bubbly and then drink from the bottle
-Jéricho speaking french

Oh god i'm dying XD


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*



Chrome said:


> That didn't take long. :lol



Pours a glass, sits it downs, proceeds to drink from bottle.

JeriGOAT.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

The memes are glorious.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*






:lmao make the most out of the situation.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

And there was some dweebs who thought Page should have been champion.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

Sucks we gotta wait a month for the show, Cus this next month is going to be bits of amazing storyline about the missing belt. 

Just not the same when its only on youtube and not on a entire show


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*



Spoiler: The Prime Suspect















Hopefully nobody beat me to it, I'm too lazy to check.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay I have not gone through all the pages but is this seriously legit because if so this is sad


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*



Chan Hung said:


> Okay I have not gone through all the pages but is this seriously legit because if so this is sad


Outside of losing a belt that cost money, this is actually great exposure. 

Jericho is trending on Twitter. Longhorns is trending lol. Arby's is talking about it. You got a great storyline to play off of. AEW is in the news while they wait a month to get back on screen.

AEW pretty much paid the cost of a belt for media attention. Now if they play up a funny investigation leading into the first episode, more viewers.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*



TheLooseCanon said:


> And there was some dweebs who thought Page should have been champion.


Why the fuck if someone doesn't have the same opinion as the majority they are labeled as idiots or nazi's or dweebs? Are people not allowed to think for themselves in this country anymore? We all gotta be robots thinking the exact same thing. 

Are you like the Antifa assholes who beat people within an inch of their lives because there are those who don't agree with their doctrine? Are you like that? Because I wanted Page to win a Championship belt on a Wrestling show over Jericho. 

HUH?


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*



ripcitydisciple said:


> Why the fuck if someone doesn't have the same opinion as the majority they are labeled as idiots or nazi's or dweebs? Are people not allowed to think for themselves in this country anymore? We all gotta be robots thinking the exact same thing.
> 
> Are you like the Antifa assholes who beat people within an inch of their lives because there are those who don't agree with their doctrine? Are you like that? Because I wanted Page to win a Championship belt on a Wrestling show over Jericho.
> 
> HUH?


Thinking that Page should have won is objectively the wrong opinion to have.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*



TheLooseCanon said:


> And there was some dweebs who thought Page should have been champion.





ripcitydisciple said:


> Why the fuck if someone doesn't have the same opinion as the majority they are labeled as idiots or nazi's or dweebs? Are people not allowed to think for themselves in this country anymore? We all gotta be robots thinking the exact same thing.
> 
> Are you like the Antifa assholes who beat people within an inch of their lives because there are those who don't agree with their doctrine? Are you like that? Because I wanted Page to win a Championship belt on a Wrestling show over Jericho.
> 
> HUH?












I like how you cried about the word 'dweeb' (and said people are quick to be labeled a 'nazi'), then proceed to say 'Antifa asshole'.

Bad day sir? Straight pride parade didn't go well? 

It's like you took my silly comment and made yourself the 'dweeb' to blast 'Antifa' lol.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*



TheLooseCanon said:


> And there was some dweebs who thought Page should have been champion.


hell no! in barely two days the guy just made the title more relevant than everything else, voluntarily or not :lol


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

Wasn't this a storyline in one of the WWE video games? Everyone knows who it was:


----------



## Blisstory (Apr 22, 2019)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

What did you expect? Old people forget/lose shit all the time


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

also aew better put bubbleh on a t shirt and sell it asap because that shit is getting over :lol


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*



AEWMoxley said:


> Thinking that Page should have won is objectively the wrong opinion to have.


This is your opinion not a fact. An opinion is not a fact. I swear this generation will go down as the stupidest one in history.


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*









Buckle up, Jericho


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

I'm 50/50 on this being a legit thing that turned into a work or it was an elaborate work from the get-go. Either way, for the people complaining about AEW having no storylines, ya got one now lol.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

This is nothing more than a storyline but its good. They already revealed a tshirt related to this lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169045516480589824
Jericho on one today. :mj4


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I think this company understands how to properly use social media against us. 

So good


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*



Blisstory said:


> What did you expect? Old people forget/lose shit all the time


Oh shut up and have...


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*



Chrome said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169045516480589824
> Jericho on one today. :mj4


Jericho doesn't seem to realize they were playing along. I guess they "missed" in their attempt by basically saying the AEW title was replaceable with a cardboard replica, but I don't think they were being malicious, it was just a clunky attempt to shoehorn themselves in.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

*Yeah just watch any of Jericho's material in the past 72 hours & still wonder why he won the title over Hangman.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> > Okay I have not gone through all the pages but is this seriously legit because if so this is sad
> ...


This is actually a wise post.

I love how this story is blurred between reality and fiction :lol


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

They are going to get us hooked for the weekly show


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

Holy shit this is actually the best thing that could happen, ID they pull it off right...


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

What if it's ROWAN? :steph


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

But seriously, is this bad for AEW? do they have a spare?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

yes, they have a second AEW Title.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

I thought he was piss taking doing a rib , shit he was telling the truth fck bet tony khans fuming he didn't give a fuck about it really , hangman page fess up or maybe it's Marty scurll??


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

I'm sorry but this is a bad look for AEW. ...I mean, how many times has this happened in WWE in over half a century or Impact over the years? Just makes the company look like a joke and bush league when they couldnt even get to their first live TV show before they had an embarressing goof up and their champion lost their prize possession.

I dont know about these guys. AEW showed promise but are so far making headlines for all the wrong reasons for me.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

Would stealing the title be considered "some cowboy shit"?


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Here's what I don't get. Shouldn't his luggage have some kind of combination lock?



TheDraw said:


> I'm sorry but this is a bad look for AEW. ...I mean, how many times has this happened in WWE in over half a century or Impact over the years? Just makes the company look like a joke and bush league when they couldnt even get to their first live TV show before they had an embarressing goof up and their champion lost their prize possession.
> 
> I dont know about these guys. AEW showed promise but are so far making headlines for all the wrong reasons for me.


This has nothing to do with AEW as a company, its something that could have happened to anybody. If you read the report you would see that Jericho grabbed the wrong luggage at the Airport.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*



EMGESP said:


> This has nothing to do with AEW as a company, its something that could have happened to anybody. If you read the report you would see that Jericho grabbed the wrong luggage at the Airport.


Heh shows how much he cares about the company and their little belt


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

Okay, so I guess this is legit. They could turn it into a fun, kayfabe angle though. They need to keep the buzz going while WWE tries to take attention away from their TV debut


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*



TheDraw said:


> I'm sorry but this is a bad look for AEW. ...I mean, how many times has this happened in WWE in over half a century or Impact over the years? Just makes the company look like a joke and bush league when they couldnt even get to their first live TV show before they had an embarressing goof up and their champion lost their prize possession.
> 
> I dont know about these guys. AEW showed promise but are so far making headlines for all the wrong reasons for me.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169026583094595584


----------



## Tell em' Hawk! (Sep 24, 2013)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

I'm calling 'work' on this one. The Story was broken on Scot's blog of doom by Scott Keith who as of a couple of weeks ago, now works with Jericho on content. 

On a side note though, loved Jericho, still in Rockstar mode, explaining the story in his hot tub with scarf on.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

There would be a lot of ways you could work that if you really wanted to go that route, yes.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*



TheDraw said:


> Heh shows how much he cares about the company and their little belt


What the hell is wrong with you? :taker

Anyway, the problem has turned into a golden positive already now.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*



Tell em' Hawk! said:


> I'm calling 'work' on this one. The Story was broken on Scot's blog of doom by Scott Keith who as of a couple of weeks ago, now works with Jericho on content.
> 
> On a side note though, loved Jericho, still in Rockstar mode, explaining the story in his hot tub with scarf on.


I believe it really happened. Doesn't seem that far-fetched. They're just making it work to their advantage now.


----------



## Tell em' Hawk! (Sep 24, 2013)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*



DJ Punk said:


> I believe it really happened. Doesn't seem that far-fetched. They're just making it work to their advantage now.



That is also very possible. Something doesn't sit right with me on this one though and I would not be surprised if this somehow leads to a surprise new signing, turning up on the opening episode of AEW TV , with the belt.....


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

‘And tonight in the Longhorn Steakhouse T-Bone Challenge....’


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

I love how stupid people are that a guy's title is stolen and somehow it shows that he has no respect for the title. So if someone broke into my house and stole my shit it shows that I have no respect for my house or my stuff

To quote Jericho, "You stupid idiots!"

God, the human race disgusts me more every day. So fucking stupid, god


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

I don't know why wrestlers even need to carry the belt about. Its a prop for a story, just give it back the production crew in the back after you leave the ring.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*



UniversalGleam said:


> I don't know why wrestlers even need to carry the belt about. Its a prop for a story, just give it back the production crew in the back after you leave the ring.


I figure what should happen is the company carries around one or two copies of the thing for use in public or for content(television, PPV) and give one to the champion to keep at home as a memento for them to have on their wall.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*



Spoiler: They caught the thief


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

I don't know what's funnier, the fact that this happened, or the fact that he was eating at a Longhorn. Nothing against Longhorn, but you think he would be someplace a little more upscale.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*



TheDraw said:


> Heh shows how much he cares about the company and their little belt


What a retarded thing to say. But not surprising.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

Jericho made that title more relevant than it would have been in the recent months :lol 
I hope they launch a mini series about it


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*



They Call Him Y2J said:


> What a retarded thing to say. But not surprising.


Yeah, some people need to realize shit like this can happen to anyone. If anything, Jericho is taking it like a champ.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

Surprise debut of Cryme Tyme?

:russo


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

Pretty sure it was the repo man.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

Technically didn't Jericho "steal" someone else's luggage here?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

Who stole Jericho's belt is way more compelling than who killed Reigns.

The one clip on Jericho's IG is better than anything WWE has done with that storyline.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

Why was he carrying anything except a cheap-ass replica from the moment he left the arena on Saturday night?

Has there been an explanation that answers this question?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*



Arkham258 said:


> Okay, so I guess this is legit. They could turn it into a fun, kayfabe angle though. They need to keep the buzz going while WWE tries to take attention away from their TV debut


Trying to keep a social media moment going for almost a month is pretty hard though.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

This could be a great storyline that fell into their laps. 

Take reality and use it to your advantage.


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

punk is at it.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

LOL please don't trigger these people I've heard enough about that guy. Shows up down the line great it's not great


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*



TheDraw said:


> I'm sorry but this is a bad look for AEW. ...I mean, how many times has this happened in WWE in over half a century or Impact over the years? Just makes the company look like a joke and bush league when they couldnt even get to their first live TV show before they had an embarressing goof up and their champion lost their prize possession.
> 
> I dont know about these guys. AEW showed promise but are so far making headlines for all the wrong reasons for me.




This has happened several times in the past with WWE and Impact. I remember years back when Cenas title was stolen while traveling and I think it may have happened to Austin also. These things aren’t uncommon, plus if AEW is smart about it they can make something good out of this storyline wise.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

captainzombie said:


> This has happened several times in the past with WWE and Impact. I remember years back when Cenas title was stolen while traveling and I think it may have happened to Austin also. These things aren’t uncommon, plus if AEW is smart about it they can make something good out of this storyline wise.


Yup, and they’re doing exactly that. :lol

https://www.f4wonline.com/aew-news/video-chris-jericho-cuts-promo-aew-title-belt-being-stolen-291641


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

the Tallahassee police found it. 

https://twitter.com/jeffburlew/status/1169249331821654016?s=21


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

Wins the title, shits on everyone backstage, takes a limo to a Longhorn and promptly loses it.

You couldn't write something this good on purpose.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

I thought this was fake when I saw the headline yesterday holy shit lmao


----------



## SparrowPrime (Jan 3, 2012)

Imagine Jericho in ring talking about it. Saying they created a new belt just for him!!! Etc etc. Lights go out.....and Punk appears holding a AEW World Title and says....Jericho....Found your belt!!! Ends the first episode on TNT!


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

I bet you it was thon Hangman fella! :hmm

:lol


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*



Chrome said:


> They'll definitely turn this into an angle, no doubt about that lol.


Cause it´s a pretty damn good idea. Track the search on social media for a month and then on the big TNT debut, have some big star show up with the belt.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*



ElTerrible said:


> Cause it´s a pretty damn good idea. Track the search on social media for a month and then on the big TNT debut, have some big star show up with the belt.


Well they already found it.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*



SparrowPrime said:


> Imagine Jericho in ring talking about it. Saying they created a new belt just for him!!! Etc etc. Lights go out.....and Punk appears holding a AEW World Title and says....Jericho....Found your belt!!! Ends the first episode on TNT!


Yup. That´s actually a brilliant idea and you can bridge the gap until the debut with some PI investigation video. Perfect for Jericho´s promo skills. 

That´s the kind of stuff you should use social media for to advance storylines in the 21st century. Not some childish 12 year old Twitter drama.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*



ElTerrible said:


> Yup. That´s actually a brilliant idea and you can bridge the gap until the debut with some PI investigation video. Perfect for Jericho´s promo skills.


Jericho personally investigates Longhorn Steakhouses in the area...barely gets a glimpse of a chef in the back wearing the belt. He chases him out the back and through an alley, where the chef leaps into a suspiciously well timed getaway car. The driver is wearing a wig and a Burberry scarf.


----------



## Jeripunk99 (Oct 16, 2017)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

Millionaire eating at Longhorn Steakhouse?


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*



Jeripunk99 said:


> Millionaire eating at Longhorn Steakhouse?


Longhorn isn't exactly shit tier food. In my line of work we take business partners there to eat quite a bit, and we're not talking small business deals.

Nobody has ever complained.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

The belt was stolen by a debuting Marty Scurll, which is revealed once he debuts in November, following the expiration of his ROH contract. That's how I'd book it lol.


----------



## Jeripunk99 (Oct 16, 2017)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*



Tilon said:


> Longhorn isn't exactly shit tier food. In my line of work we take business partners there to eat quite a bit, and we're not talking small business deals.
> 
> Nobody has ever complained.


Its not Mc Donalds level but it pretty sub standard. Its like Olive Garden for Italian food.

I guess im just spoiled by all the top shelf steak houses we have in Chicago


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*



Jeripunk99 said:


> Its like Olive Garden for Italian food.


Italians won't be caught dead in an Olive Garden.

But they love Longhorn. Request to go there, in fact.

Source: I know Italians.


----------



## americanoutlaw (Jul 13, 2012)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*

Work or not this is just not good for AEW and there no winning side on this one

If this was work than AEW is using one of the oldest tropes in pro wrestling and did they actually do a Smollett to hype themselves up??? Ever if the PD are in with this work it just make them looks bad. The blacklash the PD and AEW will face if it turns out this was all was just a work.

If this was real it just a real bad omen for AEW if the main face of your brand losing the the company's belt.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*



americanoutlaw said:


> Work or not this is just not good for AEW and there no winning side on this one
> 
> If this was work than AEW is using one of the oldest tropes in pro wrestling and did they actually do a Smollett to hype themselves up??? Ever if the PD are in with this work it just make them looks bad. The blacklash the PD and AEW will face if it turns out this was all was just a work.
> 
> If this was real it just a real bad omen for AEW if the main face of your brand losing the the company's belt.


Lol

AEW turned the situation around with one promo of Jericho and everybody on twitter just loved it and asked them to use this for a storyline.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*



americanoutlaw said:


> Work or not this is just not good for AEW and there no winning side on this one


I'm going to go out on a limb and say that you're not a publicist. 

"There's no such thing as bad publicity" isn't 100% true, but it's 99.9% true.

It generated a lot of buzz and laughs, and Jericho got in on it by cutting a promo that has 14K likes on Twitter alone.

If that's 'not good for AEW', one wonders what would be.


----------



## americanoutlaw (Jul 13, 2012)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*



Tilon said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and say that you're not a publicist.
> 
> "There's no such thing as bad publicity" isn't 100% true, but it's 99.9% true.
> 
> ...


and you never hear of putting a smollett


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*



americanoutlaw said:


> and you never hear of putting a smollett


They didn't fake this. They just got in front of it and made some lemonade.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen; Update: Title found by police*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> the Tallahassee police found it.
> 
> https://twitter.com/jeffburlew/status/1169249331821654016?s=21


And they apparently located the suspect.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*UPDATE: The AEW Title Has Yet To Be Found*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169253454457577474
RE-Open the other thread and merge if you want.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

*Re: UPDATE: The AEW Title Has Yet To Be Found*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169253454457577474
> RE-Open the other thread and merge if you want.


Confirmation that it's a work.

They posted a picture of it with the original tweet.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: UPDATE: The AEW Title Has Yet To Be Found*

This makes me wish that Robert Stack was still alive and doing Unsolved Mysteries.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

*Re: UPDATE: The AEW Title Has Yet To Be Found*

Don't shoot yourself into a work, brother


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen*

*New update y'all. They're claiming a citizen "found it on the side of the road" and turned it in. It's now a burglary investigation, but AEW can and will still milk this dry for their TV debut:* https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2563328287063151&id=115201661875838


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

*Re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168970100239753218

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169367240938008576


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

AEW knows what the fuck they are doing. This is gold and i cant wait to see how they turn this into a storyline. Hopefully a thank you one?


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen*

So basically Belt was found, but AEW already wanted to make an angle out of it and asked the Police to delete it. I think this is pretty funny, but glad they got the belt back.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

*Re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen*



EMGESP said:


> So basically Belt was found, but AEW already wanted to make an angle out of it and asked the Police to delete it. I think this is pretty funny, but glad they got the belt back.


Well AEW tweeted about the belt being found.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen*



rbl85 said:


> Well AEW tweeted about the belt being found.


They deleted that tweet.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen*

Classic,Lets all play dump and roll with this LOL


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169428768181641217
I'm fucking DEAD, Chris Jericho getting robbed may have been the best robbery to ever happen to anyone.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen*

Chris Jericho is the best world champion in all of Wrestling right now. 

It's fucking 2019 and I'm saying that.

"I PUT THE FEAR OF GOD INTO THE HEARTS OF THOSE WHO ROBBED ME" LMAO


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen*

I cant fucking believe how prestigious that belt looks. That belt is going to have a long legacy. 


Kinda sucks they didn't pretend it was stolen for a while but this is still golden.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen*

Fucking Jericho putting in some GENIUS level heel work by mispronouncing Han Solo as "Haaaan" just like Lando does.

YOU EVIL BLACK MAGIC MOTHER FUCKER!


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Jeripunk99 said:


> Millionaire eating at Longhorn Steakhouse?


That's why he's a millionaire. 

:beckylol

Spend small and build your coffers.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen*

‘A little bit of the bubbly’ has gotten me so much more interested in AEW than anything else thus far. Not sure what that says about me, but you just can’t not love a inform Chris Jericho.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen*

Is there anyone in their right mind who really still has doubts about Jericho being the first champion? 

It's like.... the guy does such a good job with it, that I almost wish he'd be long-reign champion now.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

RBrooks said:


> Is there anyone in their right mind who really still has doubts about Jericho being the first champion?
> 
> It's like.... the guy does such a good job with it, that I almost wish he'd be long-reign champion now.


Like a fine wine he just gets better with age.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen*



A PG Attitude said:


> Like a fine wine he just gets better with age.


I remember I was so over him in WWE, he was so stale I didn't wanna see him return ever. But now it's like you'd hope the guy never retires.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

A series of developments carried out through tweets about a stolen belt is the best storyline in wrestling right now. 

I don't know if I should think that is awesome, or really sad, lol. 

Jericho = Gold!


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

So, does the guy who found the belt become the new champ? Or just number one contender?


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

*Re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> Chris Jericho is the best world champion in all of Wrestling right now.


I don't watch any other promotions anymore, but I'm generally aware of who the top champions are. There can't possibly be a champion who is better or more entertaining than Jericho right now. Anyone can feel free to disagree and provide proof to the contrary, but I bet they'd be hard pressed to do so.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

*Re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen*



AEWMoxley said:


> I don't watch any other promotions anymore, but I'm generally aware of who the top champions are. *There can't possibly be a champion who is better or more entertaining than Jericho right now.* Anyone can feel free to disagree and provide proof to the contrary, but I bet they'd be hard pressed to do so.


























Just to be clear, this is a joke. Thought i'd make that clear before a bunch of people respond with outrage


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Jericho gets new title belt stolen*



RBrooks said:


> I remember I was so over him in WWE, he was so stale I didn't wanna see him return ever. But now it's like you'd hope the guy never retires.


He was awesome in the whole run with Owens, and the Ambrose feud had moments of being hilarious.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

Jericho looks so happy, imagine if he get robbed again today...


----------



## WolvesofBabylon (Feb 6, 2018)

Long live Le Champion

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## rben (Apr 2, 2012)

This is a work right? Keeps the attention on AEW


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

rben said:


> This is a work right? Keeps the attention on AEW


No. They just turned a bad thing into a good thing. Shocking when you have the creative freedom to do things like this


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Jericho can literally get anything over. Even a freaking spinning back elbow. He's just that damn good and believable. #Alittlebitofthebubbly


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Jericho has worked this brilliantly.

If he continues like this he could crack top 10 of all time.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

This has been the greatest 48 hrs in prowrestling in 2019

Drink the bubbly, Jericho. Drink it in, man!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm obviously not saying AEW worked the title being stolen, but if they had known the publicity they would have gotten out of it, they might have considered doing so.


----------



## Necrolust (Mar 4, 2015)

This title reign has already been more entertaining than any reign in WWE for over 10 years.

Jericho once again proving why he’s a legend.


----------

